
Ask HN: DNS or HTTP based ownership verification? - attacomsian
Hi everyone,<p>Last week, I launched a marketplace (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;whobal.com) for buying and selling side-projects. Now I am trying to add business ownership verification and need your input to choose the right method. Here are the validation methods I am considering:<p>1. HTTP-based - Ask sellers to upload a file in website root directory.<p>2. DNS-based - Ask seller to add a DNS record like TXT.<p>Personally, I would prefer DNS-based method as it is easier to detect and I have already done something similar in another project. But I am confused whether users will be able to update DNS or not.<p>If you were a seller, what would you to prefer and why?<p>Many thanks.
======
gingabriska
Both. If I am using Shopify, it will be hard for me to figure out how to
upload file to root.

If I have my own website, I'll find it hard to figure out where to change
things in DNS

